# Betrifft formulare



## Dodekaeder (1. März 2003)

Und zwar könnte ich mir zwar vorstelle das es das irgendwo scho gibt aber ich wüsste nicht wonach ich suchen sollte....



Also wenn man nen Form tag hat z.B. für nen Login o.ä. und dort nen inpt für name hat wo dann werden ja schon eingegebene Namen gespeichert,

meine frage ist wo werden die gespeihert? einfach in ner txt?
Wenn ja dann wo ist die?

Wenn nein wo dann?


Grüße
Dat Dodekaeder


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (1. März 2003)

Hmn,ne das hat was mit dem Browser zu tun in diesem Fall das Auto-Vervollständigen Feature vom IE.

Ich denke mal die Registry speichert die Infos.


----------



## Dodekaeder (1. März 2003)

okay, dat is schon mal ne hilfe...

doch da es beim IE viel zu viel in der reg gibt, kann mir vielleiht jemand saen wo ich dat finden kann?


danke nochmal und auch dank im vorraus....dat Dodekaeder


----------



## Masterfox (20. September 2004)

*Autovervollständigung speichern, editieren und einlesen*

Hallo!
Habe ein Prog gefunden mit dem man die Autovervollständigen-Werte des IExplorers auslesen, editieren und einfügen kann,
Nach dem Auslesen gibt es eine Datei "ie_passwd.ini" in der sind die Werte der Autovervollständigung gespeichert. Es gibt immer zwei Zeilen eine StringData und eine StringIndex. In der Stringdata sind die AScii - Zeichen der Einträge gespeichert und in der StringIndex die Formatierung. Diese kannst Du editieren und wieder zurückspeichern.
Das Programm nennt sich BackRex Internet Explorer Backup.
Hier ein Link wo du die Datei downloaden kannst 

"www.masterfox.de\Backrex Internet Explorer Backup.exe"

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.

Gruß Masterfox


----------



## Sven Mintel (21. September 2004)

Ich glaube, langsam weiss jeder, dass du dies Programm gefunden hast.... ein weiteres Aufspüren uralter Beiträge sollte sich damit hoffentlich erübrigen.

Für eine weitergehende Promotion deines Programms dürfte sich jedoch ein Entfernen des Parse-Errors auf deiner HP(falls es deine ist) als überaus nützlich erweisen


----------

